# Microstructure characterizer طلـــــــب برنامج



## صقــــــــــر (12 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهُ

ارجو من مختصيين هندسة المعادن والمواد ومن يعرف البرنامج ان لايبخل علينا بيه

علما قد حملت النسخة التجريبية من الموقع ولم تجدي نفعاً 

واذا كان بالامكان اي برنامج اخر يحسب الكسر الحجمي والحجوم الحبيبية ان يدلنا عليه

وله جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## بهاءالدين (14 يونيو 2009)

المشكله ان البرنامج ده بيطلب دونجل مش كراك انا حاولت وعاه كتير بس البرنامج مرة اشتغل معايا من غير اى حاجة بس لما نزلت ويندوز جديد وقف تانى اتمنى اننا نلاقى حل


----------



## صقــــــــــر (16 يونيو 2009)

شكرا اخي العزيز بهاء الدين 

بس مافهمت ماذا تعني بالدونجل :81:

البرنامج مااشتغل معي نهائيا ولا حتى ديمو ؟!

ياريت احد يقدر يساعدنا حتى اكمل بحثي :80:

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## بهاءالدين (16 يونيو 2009)

الدونجل هو قطعة عاملة زى الفلاش ميمورى تركب فى usb فى جهازك ويشتغل معاها البرنامج من غيرها ميشتغلش
بس والله حصلت معايا مرة واشتغل


----------



## صقــــــــــر (18 يونيو 2009)

معقول مافي احد يقدر يساعدنا :80:


----------



## بهاءالدين (21 يونيو 2009)

ابسط يا هندسة خد النسخة دى وادعيلى علشان انا عندى امتحان بكرة وربنا يستر 
على فكرة النسخة شغالة ومش محتاجة اى حاجة ولا دنجل ولا كراك سمى بس وادعيلى

http://ifile.it/q67igdw


----------



## صقــــــــــر (22 يونيو 2009)

الف شكر اخي الغالي والله يوفقك في الامتحانات بارب 

جاري التحميل والتجربة


----------



## صقــــــــــر (23 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله بيك اخي العزيز الله يوفقك ويفك ضيقك وان شاء الله موفق في اختباراتك

البرنامج شغال تمام 

كثر الله من امثالك 

اخوك


----------



## بهاءالدين (23 يونيو 2009)

الحمد لله ربنا كرمنى وانت شكل دعوتك مستجابة كمل جميلك بقى وادعيلى فى المشروع


----------



## صقــــــــــر (23 يونيو 2009)

يااخي فضلك علي كبير لو ادعيلك العمر كلو مابيكفي :84:


الله يوفقك وتتخرج بامتياز

يارب امين


----------



## بهاءالدين (24 يونيو 2009)

فضل ايه يا اخ صقر عيب ماتقولش كدة انا فى ناس كتير اوى هنا فى المنتدى خدمتنى وعملتلى اللى انا عايزة وانا بحاول اعمل زى الناس دى اخدم على اد ما اقدر وهتلاقى الكل هنا كدة من اكبر مشرف لاصغر عضوبيخدمك بعنية تاكد ان شاء الله ان اى حاجة تحتاجها هتلاقيها


----------



## بيكو (28 يونيو 2009)

مشكور يامعلم.....مع تمنياتي القلبية بالنجاح


----------



## بهاءالدين (28 يونيو 2009)

للاسف يا شباب ظهرت مشكاتين تانيين 
اولا البرنامج مش بيفتح خالص على نسخة ويندوز sp3
ثانيا ودى ان شاء الله هتتحل البرنامج شغال كامل وكله زى الفل بس على الصور اللى موجودة فيه
يعنى تفتح اى صورة من ال samples اللى فى البرنامج تفتح وتعمل فيها كل اللى انت عايزة بس الصور اللى انت مصورها وعايز تقيس عليها ولا هيفتحها ولاهيعبرك مش بيديك اى استجابة
محتاجين مساعدة الاخوة معانا وان شاء الله هتتحل


----------



## صقــــــــــر (29 يونيو 2009)

صح هذا الي ظهر معي :57:

البرنامج محمي ما بيتقبل اي صوره خارجية فقط الصور samples

 هالبرنامج جنني 

نتمنى من الاخوه حل لهذه المشكلة :87:


----------



## صقــــــــــر (5 يوليو 2009)

يا اخوان لاتنسونا بايجاد حل لهذا البرنامج 

من فضلكم


----------



## صقــــــــــر (27 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

اتمنى اي شخص وجد حل لهذا البرنامج المعضلة 

الله يسهل امركم


----------



## saded (10 يوليو 2010)

هل يوجد الكراك لهذا البرنامج ؟


----------

